# anyone else tried the "new and improved" walmart meat?



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I had never bought meat from walmart because of reports on it being artificially tenderized but now they advertise angus AAA aged 28 days +. they had a sale on the beginning of june for Rib Steak. figured at $5.97 a lbs for that quality I couldnt go wrong. so I bought $100 worth to stock up for summer bbq. Now i always price match at save on but thought its aged longer and angus so i went against my policy and got it at walmart. Big regrets. I will give it points for tenderness but it was absolutly tasteless. Of course this is one time I paid cash and didnt keep my receipt. I phoned the store and asked about returning it and they said not without the receipt so it looks like I am stuck with it, even though they have to disarm it at the till when it is scanned. grrrrrrr. Maybe it is just my taste buds but my friend bought some at the same time and found the same thing.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

So, today i called walmart back and was told I can return the meat without the receipt. what a difference a day makes! so points for their return policy.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I bought one rib steak pack and it was very, very fatty. I chose the least fatty flat and still cut out quite a bit before throwing it on the BBQ. 

Great price, not so great quality.


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

I still don't buy my meat from Walmart especially from East Vancouver Walmart where asians don't seem to buy beef ( they think cuts of beef are all the same thus contributing to low turnover of the meat)…. thsmeat seems a bit old looking with that brownish colour. Surprisingly, I find Superstore meats not bad especially if on sale. They domes sell their cuts 1.5" thick which is perfect of the BBQ. They even sell Prime grade ( one grade above AAA), albeit at $42/kg for the striploin.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

local butcher all the way. cheaper also


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I was at superstore the day I got those walmart steaks and superstore had already price matched them. I have had good luck with superstore meat, but really wanted to give walmart a chance..... Although they looked pretty much the same as the ones from Walmart as far as fat etc.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I have bought meat from Costco. They have such a high turnover that it is always fresh. Or it seems to me at least


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

A couple of my friends will only buy their meat from Costco.I f i did I would have to get a sealer to break them into way smaller packs


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Costcos the best


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Superstore & Save-On-Foods will price match and they have much higher quality from my experience. Costco is just too expensive for my wallet for its meats, which rarely go on special. 

I bought Prime Rib from Superstore & then had Save-On price match for two more roasts at around $5/lb a few weeks ago. Yummmy. Going to defrost and steak most of those this weekend for Isabella's birthday bbq (6th).

Anthony


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, Isabella is 6 already...........happy Birthday. Have a great Party.


----------

